# Canon Inc. DSLR Mkt Share in 2011



## K-amps (Jan 31, 2012)

BNC released their annual electronics company rankings: Not sure how they get their data, but the criteria seems to be market share: Looks like Canon is doing great in DSLR and Lens categories trouncing Nikon again. What I got a kick out of was in Lenses, Tamron beat out Nikon for second place. ;D


On the negative side: If the Canon bosses feel they are doing so great... they wont be pushed to announce the 5Diii :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2012)

This was for Japan only, not worldwide.

The figures can also be misleading. Tamron makes lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax, and a bunch of micro 4/3 and 4/3 bodies. Nikon was hurt first by the earthquake, then by the floods in Thailand, so a downward blip in Japan as well as worldwide supply and sales is to be expected. It really has more to do with Nikon having lens availability than Tamron doing better.

Canon was hurt as well in their "L" lens factory by the earthquake, but the Taiwan factory kept churning out millions.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 31, 2012)

I though Canon had a much larger gap between it and Nikon in years past? Maybe Nikon is catching up?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 31, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> I though Canon had a much larger gap between it and Nikon in years past? Maybe Nikon is catching up?



I hate to say it but in 2011 Nikon came up with new models new features new UI for beginners, Canon recycled their 2010 APS-C sensor. So yes, it seems Nikon tried harder.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2012)

You didn't show the report for Mirrorless lenses. Canon and Nikon are nowhere to be found on that one.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 2, 2012)

K-amps said:


> I hate to say it but in 2011 Nikon came up with new models new features new UI for beginners, Canon recycled their 2010 APS-C sensor. So yes, it seems Nikon tried harder.



That's kinda my point. Nikon definitely seems to be delivering a product more closely aligned with their customer's desires recently, so perhaps the sales figures are starting to reflect this trend. The upcoming announcements of the D800 and 5D3 will ultimately determine if I stick with the Canon system or jump ship.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it but in 2011 Nikon came up with new models new features new UI for beginners, Canon recycled their 2010 APS-C sensor. So yes, it seems Nikon tried harder.
> ...



Nikon has been losing money. They had a horrible 3rd quarter with large losses. They are struggling.

Already, their J1 mirrorless cameras have appeared in our local Costco. New models usually do not appear in Costco unless they aren't selling, and Costco gets a deal.

The D800 will indeed sell well, but Nikon needs more than a single $3000 model to sell. Over 69% of Canon's Dollar value of sales was for DSLR's in 2011. Compact sales really fell off.

Mirrorless cameras are doing well, at least the ones with larger sensors.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

J1 was a mistake, imho. too small a sensor, not enough lenses, m4/3 and NEX are too entrenched already (you can get adapters for almost any lens to m4/3 and NEX, although give china a few more months and they'll have J1 adapters on ebay too).
It also didn't help competing with the NEX-7. If I were going on a holiday tomorrow, and had the cash, i'd be buying a nex-7 with a zeiss 21mm lens and that's it. (although, if i had more cash, that'd be an M9).
Their strategy of not cannibalising their own dslr sales by bringing out a low-spec evil was a bad idea from the start. Low-end dslrs are going to get cannibalised by m4/3 and nex anyway, they may as well join in the fun.

On the low-end dslrs though, I though nikon had been doing a bit better than that? D5100 and D7000 weren't so bad cameras, i thought (although I don't have time to check and compare them to the rebels). Doesn't help if they were made in the bits of thailand that were underwater for a few months though...


And on the compacts, smartphones and the iphone in particular have pretty much killed them off. If i were a canikontax company, i'd be trying to get some of that action, not compete against it. Zeiss make glass for a lot of phones these days (among other things), they just tipped $4bil and had their best year ever...


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 20, 2012)

i'm wondering to nikon going to keep up with the demand of D800. There seem to be shortage of supply of D7000 in my country for many months already.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

BlueMixWhite said:


> i'm wondering to nikon going to keep up with the demand of D800. There seem to be shortage of supply of D7000 in my country for many months already.



Like any new model, a manufacturer tools up his factory and orders long lead parts and materials based on a predicted production rate. The initial demand will sell out all the initial production of bodies, and then as orders are filled, production will catchup. I believe Nikon is planning 30,000 a month, and will likely have about 3 months worth ready to ship. If the initial demand is 150,000 bodies, for example then it will take 3 or 4 months to fill those orders, so it could be 6 or 8 months before they are commonly available in stores, but a pre-order will likely get you one in a few weeks at most.

Initial sales hype is no predictor of how buyers will feel once a body gets into the users hands, so that will remain to be seen. If there are issues, sales could dry up overnight. I expect it to be very popular, its already proven that many buyers just can't resist more megapixels regardless of the value.

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/02/10/nikon-sendai-to-produce-30000-d800-and-5000-d4-cameras-per-month.aspx/


----------



## Neeneko (Feb 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Their strategy of not cannibalising their own dslr sales by bringing out a low-spec evil was a bad idea from the start. Low-end dslrs are going to get cannibalised by m4/3 and nex anyway, they may as well join in the fun.



See, this is why I think they should produce a medium-high end mirrorless body ^_^


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> See, this is why I think they should produce a medium-high end mirrorless body ^_^



Or just a medium format mirrorless body?
If I had the cash, i'd be buying one of these. Basically, it's an EF-mount (or any medium-format mount) on the front, and on the back you can get any Medium Format digital back (currently up to 80MP), best of both worlds...


----------



## Neeneko (Feb 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Or just a medium format mirrorless body?



Well, that is not far off what you can already get, though yeah, not by Canon.



> If I had the cash, i'd be buying one of these. Basically, it's an EF-mount (or any medium-format mount) on the front, and on the back you can get any Medium Format digital back (currently up to 80MP), best of both worlds...



See, if I had the cash for something like a 1Dx, I wouldn't waste it on Canon's rather uninspired camera. Stuff like this though looks like a lot more fun and actually *gasp* has some innovation to it.

Heh, though I can not help but notice, the bulk of the companies I find making interesting cameras are almost always in Germany....


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 21, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> Heh, though I can not help but notice, the bulk of the companies I find making interesting cameras are almost always in Germany....


Actually, hartblei are Ukranian, they started off as a 3rd-party company taking the Kiev-Arsenal rip-offs of Pentacon Six (Kiev 60) and Hasselblad 1000 (Kiev 88), and turning them into more 'usable' cameras that didn't fall apart out of the box (Kiev 88M, 88CM, Hartblei 1006, 1008). They got into lenses by taking medium-format lenses, adding a tilt-shift mount, calling it a super-rotator, and selling them for less than a few hundred dollars. All that's on http://www.hartblei.com/.

Then people realised that the superrotators were great lenses, they sold out of all the old ones, started a partnership with Zeiss, now sell their superrotators for thousands (a set of the 'zeiss' superrotators 40/80/120mm will set you back $9700). That's on http://www.hartblei.de. and that Hcam is about $6000, and it's basically a smart lens mount (that can control the aperture of EF lenses), backs and lenses cost extra...

Sigh, if I only had the money...


----------



## RuneL (Mar 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Neeneko said:
> 
> 
> > See, this is why I think they should produce a medium-high end mirrorless body ^_^
> ...



I REALLY love that idea but it's just so stupidly limited, with the 1D X you are versatile. I'd get one if I did products or landscapes or food exclusively.


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 5, 2012)

RuneL said:


> I REALLY love that idea but it's just so stupidly limited, with the 1D X you are versatile. I'd get one if I did products or landscapes or food exclusively.



Heh. 'Limited' is relative. I can see how such a device would not be good for walking around type photography, but for anything tripod based it is more versatile then a 1Dx. It all depends on your assumed set of use cases...


----------

